# كتاب صلوات القديس أبينا البار أنطونيوس الكبير



## أندرولا (22 أبريل 2007)

أيها الإله القدوس طبيب الأنفس و الأجساد، الذي أرسلت إبنك الحبيب سيدنا يسوع المسيح ليُشفي كل سقيم و يُبرئ كل مرض و يُنجي الجنس البشري من موت الخطيئة و طردت الشيطان المارد و سائر ملائكته الشريرين من علو السماء الى عمق الأرض.. 
يا رب إشف خليقتك هذه من كل وجع النفس و الجسد، و من كل فعل شيطاني بنعمة يسوع ابنك الحبيب نجها و احفظها من كل سقم بصليبك المقدس و انتهر الأرواح النجسة أن لا يكون لها نصيب و شركة معها..
ليُسحق الشيطان تحت قدميها حتى تخلص من كل قوة الأعداء المنظورين و غير المنظورين بشفاعة البتول القديسة والدة الإله مريم.. و بدعاء أبينا القديس أنطونيوس و سائر قديسيك.. و تفعل أفعالا صالحة و تشكر فضلك على كثرة رحمتك لها بحق سيدنا يسوع المسيح إبنك الوحيد الذي معه يليق لك المجد و لروحك القدوس الى دهر الداهرين.. آمين..

أيها السيد المسيح ابن الله الحي الذي لإجلنا نحن البشر و لإجل خلاصنا صرت إنساناً من مريم البتول و بألامك و موتك المحيي سحقت أبواب الجحيم و ربطت القوي و قويتنا على نهب أمتعته، فأنت يا إلهنا و مخلصنا أطرد و ضمحل كل هجوم شيطاني عن عبدك هذااأمتك هذه الذي يحمل شارة صليبك.
نعم يا رب أنت الذي أخرجت جوقة الشياطين و أمرت الأرواح النجسة أن يخرجوا من المهتدين و يبتعدوا عنهم و قلت لِرُسلك:- "أعطيتكم سلطاناً لتدوسوا الحيات و العقارب و كل قوات العدو" احفظ يا سيدي عبدك/أمتك من كل ضرر، من خوف الليل و سهمِ طائر في النهار، من سالكِ في الظلمة و من شيطان الظهيرة، لكي يرتل عبدك/أمتك بتأييدك الإلهي و بصلوات أمك البتول مريم الكلية القداسة و أبينا الطوباوي مار أنظونيوس و احتياط عسكر الملائكة، في إيمان و رجاء و محبة قائلاً: "الرب عوني فلا أخش ماذا يفعل بي الإنسان" لأنك عوني و قوتي و ناصري فلا أفزع من الشرور و لك يليق المجد مع أبنك و روحك القدوس الأن و كل أوان و الى الأبد.. آمين..

أيها الروح القدس الباراقليط المُنبثق من الأب  و المسجود لك و المُمجد مع الأب و الإبن، الذي ظهرت على رأس سيدنا يسوع المسيح بشبه حمامةو فوق الرسل القديسين شبه ألسنة نارية، فأحل يا رب قوتك على عبدك/أمتك، و انتهر جميع الأرواح النجسة و بدد كل فعلها المضر، فليبتعد و يضمحل عن جسد و نفس خليقتك هذه إبليس اللعين و الشيطان النجس و كل جنس الأرواج النجسة. 
نعم يا رب نتوسل إليك مُتضرعين أن لا تتسلط على عضو من أعضائها و لا على نفسها و لا على و لا تفسد شيئاً فيها بحق الصليب المقدس † الذي هو معها و يصونها لكي تكون دائماً مسالمة في كل مكان، بشفاعة والدة الله مريم و أبينا الطوباوي ما أنطونيوس و جميع القديسين و تمجدك أيها الروح القدوس مع الأب والإبن الى الأبد.. آمين

قوة الرب القادر على كل شيء الآب † و الإبن † و الروح القدس † تكون مع جميع الذين يحملون هذا الكتاب و تحرسهم و تُخلصهم من كل ضرر النفس و الجسد بشفاعة القديسة والدة الله و الطوباوي مار أنطونيوس و سائر القديسين.. آمين †

فلينهض الرب و يتبدد جميع أعدائه و ليهرب من أمام وجهه الذين يبغضونه و ليتبددوا كما يتبدد الدخان و يذوب الشمع من أمام النار، هكذا فليتبدد المنافقون كما يتبدد الدخان و يذوب الشمع من أمام وجه الرب. المجد للآب و الإبن و الروح القدس الى الأبد.. آمين †

أيها الاله الذي منحت القديس أنطونيوس عبدك نعمة ليقهر و يدوس جميع القوات الشيطانية، امنح خليقتك هذه الطالبة معونتك أنتكون خالصة و سالمة من كل غم الشياطين و من جميع أضرار النفس و الجسد بحق سيدنا يسوع المسيح الذي معك يجب له المجدوالإكرام و مع روحك القدوس الى دهر الداهرين.. أمين †

كتبه الحقير
إلياس بطرس
البطريرك الأنطاكي

أثبت مجمع إنتشار الإبمان المقدس كتاب القديس أنطونيوس الكبير في التاسع و العشرين من تموزايوليو سنة 1872


بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين

فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ وَﭐلنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ. وَﭐلْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.

هوذا صليب † سيدنا يسوع المسيح، اهربوا أيها الأعداء المخالفون لقد انتصر الأسد الذي هو من سبط يهوذا و أصل يسي.. هاللويا هاللويا قدوس الله قدوس القوي قدوس الذي لا يموت. ارحمنا أيها المسيح الملك و الإله الذي صار انساناً و حل فينا..
يا سيدنا يسوع المسيح كن معنا و مع من يحمل هذا الكتاب و أنقذه من كل عين شريرة ردية و من مضادة جميع الأرواح الخبيثة بنفسه و جسمه و احفظه من كل الأمراض و ابعد عنه القرينة الشريرة بنومه و يقظته.. بإستحقاقات ميلادك الشريف و طفولتك المقدسة و صلبك المنقذ و موتك المحيي و قيامتك المجيدة من بين الأموات و صعودك الشريف الى السماء و جلوسك عن يمين الآب و بدعاء ناسوتك المرتفع فوق المراتب السماوية حيث تتمجد مع الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس الى دهر الداهرين.. آمين †

كتبه الحقير
إلياس بطرس
البطريرك الأنطاكي


----------

